# Just out of the shop!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Before !!!!











After!!! 










Next job!!















Before!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice paint job. Lets see how the loco turns out. Later RJD


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you going to model the duct tape on the stacks?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If that be the case then the unit now is in storage and unserviceable







Later RJD


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice paint job! You also did good on your decal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 10/30/2008 7:59 PM
Are you going to model the duct tape on the stacks?

*I would really want to know how many rolls that took....
Toad
*


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks more like Jiffy Pop Taped to the top!!!!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 10/30/2008 7:59 PM
Are you going to model the duct tape on the stacks?


This would be a great modeling feature for anyone who has a non-working loco: it could just sit on a spur some part of the RR.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Why are you destroying that beautiful SP equipment ! Just kidding, I'm a big espee fan, so I tend to be partial It looks good.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Her are some progress photo's!









The guys are just like Tim Allen when he was building his hot rod , can't wait!!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Busy morning !!

Have to get some scale duct tape Hummmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Noticed on the real thing the hand rails going down the side.
USA's NW-2 don't have those???


----------

